
Hurricane Matthew Visualization - ValG
https://www.ventusky.com/?p=26.33;-79.10;6&l=gust&t=20161007/08&w=0xIAb9A9A
======
alokedesai
This looks like a van gogh painting if you zoom all the way out. Regardless,
great work! This is really important.

~~~
idbehold
[https://vimeo.com/36466564](https://vimeo.com/36466564)

------
Dowwie
I've never used Ventusky before. Wow. I am very impressed.

Panning out creates a Starry Night effect. :)

------
thekevan
I'm a little confused by the swirling pattern. It doesn't represent the eye,
it seems to merely by a pattern to denote the highest wind speeds, not the
spiral of a hurricane.

The reason I say this is in the lower right there are three models in the
lower right and the center of the pattern moves around when you select each
one. Also, with one of the options, it puts the center on the coast at Fort
Pierce as I write this, however it's off the coast of Palm Beach and hasn't
made landfall anywhere.

~~~
lastbestmatt
I also notice that the size of the eye changes depending on your zoom level.
There are a number of ways you could explain that, but it's not clear what's
actually going on.

------
cha-cho
Another option:
[https://www.windytv.com/?25.314,-76.003,6](https://www.windytv.com/?25.314,-76.003,6)

~~~
bsdetector
[https://earth.nullschool.net/](https://earth.nullschool.net/)

This is the oldest of this kind of map that I know of. It includes source on
the About page.

~~~
athenot
This one seems much more efficient, at least on Safari. In contrast, the OP
link pegs CPU to 100%.

~~~
15thandwhatever
It's using your laptop fan to simulate the sounds of the hurricane.

------
imajes
also,
[https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/ort...](https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-67.74,22.87,1458/loc=-78.222,26.812)

source: [https://github.com/cambecc/earth](https://github.com/cambecc/earth)

------
hprotagonist
Interesting stuff.

I wish you could change the color map, though; jet is Considered Harmful:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAoljeRJ3lU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAoljeRJ3lU)

~~~
hooloovoo_zoo
Link to the paper cited by the video regarding effectiveness of colormaps:
[https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/8667395/evaluati...](https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/8667395/evaluation_of_artery.pdf)

~~~
sillysaurus3
The paper doesn't seem to support the idea that rainbow visualization is
harmful for 2D visualizations.

Diagram: [http://i.imgur.com/E7aNLuM.png](http://i.imgur.com/E7aNLuM.png)

 _We observed no statistically significant effects of color scheme on any of
the participants ' subjective responses._

------
imglorp
There's a giant center of rotation parked over the North Atlantic, just off
Greenland. The wind speeds are only moderate but it's huge.

~~~
phkahler
The size may be due to the map projection.

I like the front passing through the middle of the US just west of Chicago.
Wind direction changes abruptly along that one.

~~~
crazydoggers
It's actually pretty large even looking at an orthographic projection:

[https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/ort...](https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-49.11,50.72,732)

You can see it form if you go back a couple of hours. I'm assuming it's some
form of extratropical cyclone?

------
btbuildem
One thing that strikes me is how far apart the weather models are on a thing
that's happening RIGHT NOW.

Also,
[https://www.windytv.com/?29.334,-81.156,6](https://www.windytv.com/?29.334,-81.156,6)
gives way more information (eg, ocean swell / wave height) and forecast for
the next five days.

------
eevilspock
a bit cleaner:
[https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/ort...](https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-85.29,38.28,640)

I presume it works off the same source data.

~~~
elihu
For what it's worth, here's the thread about that visualization tool:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12415488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12415488)

------
emilburzo
Are there any public online webcams in the area?

~~~
Shelnutt2
Here is a list of beach cams. Most don't seem to be operational this morning.
[http://www.mybeachcams.com/florida/east-
central/](http://www.mybeachcams.com/florida/east-central/)

------
ameen
Had light showers in Tampa. Thankfully it isn't expected to reach us.

A natural calamity makes us realize that we aren't really in control.

------
eth0up
Feeling it here in Sarasota, FL, mildly. It's forecast to do a strange loop,
heading north and spiraling back to approximately where it presently is, but a
bit N/E. It will be interesting if it does. And Nicole is right on its tail.

~~~
CrossWired
Watching my trees here in Tampa, the kids school getting canceled and having
to change our plans for the day is about the biggest impact we've felt here.

Ohh and the roads were wide open when we went out for breakfast.

~~~
eth0up
Little more than grey skies and a little sea-side chop here today. A relative
in the St Augustine area, however, has reported loss of the _entire_ garden,
vicious winds and sustained power outage. Trees were expected to come down, as
of a few hours ago.

"Wide open" roads in Tampa is difficult to imagine.

------
conqrr
Something seems off...Isnt the eye of the storm supposed to be calm, it shows
high speeds at the center.

~~~
Ciantic
You have to click "Wind Speed" to see that simulated. By default it seems to
be "Wind Gusts".

------
mark-r
Wow, glad I took my trip out of Port Canaveral _last_ week!

This really is a fantastic visualization, thanks.

------
jackweirdy
Is it heading up to Virginia? Wondering if AWS us-east problems might be on
the cards

~~~
fjarlq
Nope. Latest projected path from the National Hurricane Center has it hitting
the coasts of Florida, Georgia, and South Carolina before heading back out to
sea:

[http://i.imgur.com/4zGAx1R.gif](http://i.imgur.com/4zGAx1R.gif)

~~~
eCa
And then it is likely to (weakened) head back over the Bahamas and possibly
southern Florida.

